# My King Quad Fuel pump Pics



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

This what I found inside my tank...what stinks its the first sign of trouble was 2 hours before race time. The First pics...that is NEW gas....I had just filled it up...you can see the color of it cause of the mud & dirt in the tank...you can actually see the mud too...










Here is how much mud was in the tray...









few more...


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

The gas was getting jealous of you having all the fun in the mud. Haha! Did it mess up ur fuel pump?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

drtj said:


> The gas was getting jealous of you having all the fun in the mud. Haha! Did it mess up ur fuel pump?


Yes Sir, I had to put a new one in it. Only $30 off Ebay...Suzuki wanted $280 but theirs comes with the whole white canister. You can take the top off and get the pump out...pretty easy job IMO. It was just a little dirty huh?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Man that sucks right before a race.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

IBBruin said:


> Man that sucks right before a race.


You ain't kidding! After putting the HMF and redoing the snorkels I just thought it was outta tune. It was not running well at all. It was suppose to have 43 lbs. of pressure on the pump...it only had 25 lbs. I can't believe it was running.  I thought we had it tuned well enough to run a good race....but just ask Phreebsd. I lost the first heat and was out. It was missing bad and would not run if I let outta the throttle...lol. Its tuned perfect and running strong right now. I clean that tank out...new pump, new filter and its purring now.:rockn: I can pull the front end up now...thats good for a single cylinder with 28's and 35lbs of weight on the front.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

dang son that thing was full!
how was it entering the tank so easily?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> dang son that thing was full!
> how was it entering the tank so easily?


Honestly....if you don't tighten the KQ gas cap VERY good...that is how it gets in...that or around the sale of the pump....but the way I have it now...NOTHING is getting in anymore. It had about 1.5 inches in the bottom of the tank.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Dang...well, at least it won't happen again...


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Ewwwww, WoW!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

650Brute said:


> Ewwwww, WoW!


Yeah really....I am VERY surprised it was even running.:thinking:


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

hopefully not to much pasted the filter and got into the motor.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I think I would be inclined to put in a realy good inline filter...maybe two...lol. Injectors hate...anything


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

nmkawierider said:


> I think I would be inclined to put in a realy good inline filter...maybe two...lol. Injectors hate...anything


I got one on it...lol. The problem is on the is it burns up the pump real quick. You know hoe your gas cap start to click when it suppose to be tight? I can stick my finger under it and turn it another inch...that is the problem on it...I just didn't think about it...:thinking:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> I got one on it...lol. The problem is on the is it burns up the pump real quick. You know hoe your gas cap start to click when it suppose to be tight? I can stick my finger under it and turn it another inch...that is the problem on it...I just didn't think about it...:thinking:


Man I think I'd either get a new cap, or some kind of aftermarket cap with no click, just a good seal you can feel when tightening. 

There is a company that makes a secondary filter bag that goes around the whole thing in the tank for Brutes. Might make one for the KQ. It's on another site I deal with...I'll see if I can find it and get the link.................... Here's a link to one place. Might have a pump kit that fits yours.

http://www.profill-australia.com/index.html


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank You...and Yes...they make them for the KQ's are well. Apparently this was a problem for a lot of KQ's. I ordered me a new gas cap from a place at work...It should be here this week. Suppose to be a good one. I will let you know.


----------



## 4man0822 (Feb 8, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> Thank You...and Yes...they make them for the KQ's are well. Apparently this was a problem for a lot of KQ's. I ordered me a new gas cap from a place at work...It should be here this week. Suppose to be a good one. I will let you know.


 Mark what did you find out about a new/different gas cap? This post has been on here a lil while now, how's it doing for ya? Lemme know something!! L8r


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

My kq got a ton of water in the gas because of that problem I guess it didn't help to be under water 90% of the time haha but its someones else's problem now


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

4man0822 said:


> Mark what did you find out about a new/different gas cap? This post has been on here a lil while now, how's it doing for ya? Lemme know something!! L8r



sorry...just now seen this. It did well until it striped out...:aargh4:


----------

